# Dry Launch/Retrieve of Skiff: video 1



## nancylewis123 (Dec 16, 2012)

This is a video by FMH demonstrating a dry retrieve of his skiff, using an electric winch with a manual extension cable. Neither his feet nor his trailer hubs come close to getting wet.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

I dream of recovering my boat without getting the axles wet. I’m not sure my Gheenoe’s ring is strong enough to handle the pull.


----------



## RABillstein (Jan 10, 2019)

Dry launch certainly has its value, but that particular example seems like it would be exceptionally hard on your keel over time. Maybe it would be better on the glass if the angler could vacate the bow prior to winching on. Hells Bay advocates against this method of launch. Of course it is situationally dependent, and always up to the owner of the boat.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

RABillstein said:


> Dry launch certainly has its value, but that particular example seems like it would be exceptionally hard on your keel over time. Maybe it would be better on the glass if the angler could vacate the bow prior to winching on. Hells Bay advocates against this method of launch. Of course it is situationally dependent, and always up to the owner of the boat.


This is what my trailer setup looks like. now....


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Just winch it on


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

southerncannuck said:


> I dream of recovering my boat without getting the axles wet. I’m not sure my Gheenoe’s ring is strong enough to handle the pull.


How much weight is in your boat? 

I've winched up a classic and a 13er many times, no issues. Boats had full cooler, fishing and safety crap, 6gal tank, a 6hp and 9hp at different times. You should be fine, just make sure the bow gets started up on the rear roller to prevent point loading the keel/ring. Neither one of my trailers had a rear roller that did much of anything, it would hit the bunks first.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Grease your bunks too with liquid rollers or Slydes spray and it makes dry launching and loading easier.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Silicone tent spray works really well too. Don't unhook the boat until you're backed in.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

LowHydrogen said:


> Silicone tent spray works really well too. Don't unhook the boat until you're backed in.


I almost learned that the hard way. Fortunately we were pulling the boat out and when I let go of the boat to grab the winch strap, the boat slid right down the trailer and back into the water.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I almost learned that the hard way. Fortunately we were pulling the boat out and when I let go of the boat to grab the winch strap, the boat slid right down the trailer and back into the water.


Yep, that stuff is slicker than greased owl $h1t


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

I'll just keep on launching my boat wet, washing the trailer well when I get home and replacing parts on the rare occasion the need it. There's no way I'd subject myself to the PITA I saw in the video.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

dranrab said:


> I'll just keep on launching my boat wet, washing the trailer well when I get home and replacing parts on the rare occasion the need it. There's no way I'd subject myself to the PITA I saw in the video.


That’s what I’m stressin’


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That’s what I’m stressin’


I don’t see many guides bothering with dry launching and they are probably putting in and taking out boats much more often than we are. I also find it very interesting that HB recommends against it. I would venture a guess that just having a trailer sit in a salty coastal environment does more damage than getting the hubs in water if hubs are rinsed after.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2019)

Fishshoot said:


> I don’t see many guides bothering with dry launching and they are probably putting in and taking out boats much more often than we are. I also find it very interesting that HB recommends against it. I would venture a guess that just having a trailer sit in a salty coastal environment does more damage than getting the hubs in water if hubs are rinsed after.


There is a lot of stress on the keel at the roll over point where it meets the roller. The hull skins are thin on a cored hull and it “might” not be too good for them.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

dranrab said:


> I'll just keep on launching my boat wet, washing the trailer well when I get home and replacing parts on the rare occasion the need it. There's no way I'd subject myself to the PITA I saw in the video.


Not just that, even though it took forever. That is never going to happen where you have any sort of current.

You could hand crank faster than that electric winch and not piss anyone off waiting on you at the ramp.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The aluminum trailer under my Maverick is 20 years old and looks like new after thousands of wet launch and retrieves. Keep the stainless fasteners sprayed with CorrosionX Green or some other corrosion inhibitors, spray the axle and hubs and pressure wash it after every trip and it will last forever. Guys that wet launch and never rinse or lube anything are the ones with trailers that are a year old that are falling apart. Don’t wait until the next day, wash it before you get home or when you get home...just my thoughts.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

I think having a dry launch capable trailer is for the times when dry launching is the only way you can launch and not every time you launch your skiff. People use dry launching every time they launch to preserve the trailer while putting unnecessary stress on the hull.


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

Thank you Nancy for posting that video.
I am often asked at the ramp about how the process is done so I decided to video and post it. The video you see is of my 06 Waterman and I've been doing it that way for 3 years with no hull issues. I have a 2007 Marquesa that is set up the same way with no hull issues in 12 years of launching. Going back to the 70's this was a very common set up on flats skiff (Hewes and Maverick mostly) trailers. I just replaced the hubs on the Marquesa and that was because I felt after 12 years it was a good idea. Both trailers look virtually like new and I can't help but think not submerging them has attributed to that. Getting that back roller submerged no doubt would take some of that stress off the bow stem but it hasn't been an issue for me yet.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

One could compromise. Dry launch (was easy on my last two skiffs) and then back the trailer down farther, if needed, to retrieve.


----------



## nancylewis123 (Dec 16, 2012)

That is a very interesting alternative. We find that submerging the rear roller generally brings the water just below the hubs, on most ramps. What I can not recall is how much of the walkboard is submerged when we do that, but I think that we could still use the electric winch and a remote pull cord like FMH, both of which really make the process extraordinarily user-friendly and dry.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

My new Ramlin specifically says to keep the roller submerged. Not sure why anybody would do it against what the trailer experts say to do.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

I am willing to change my mind, but as it stands now the cost/benefit just isn't there. People are edgy enough at boat ramps as it is. That was a time consuming process. I could have launched and recovered my boat 3 times in the time it took that one recovery.


----------



## skinny_waters (Jan 3, 2018)

still a hell of a lot faster than MOST non-skiff guys at my ramp....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

dranrab said:


> I am willing to change my mind, but as it stands now the cost/benefit just isn't there. People are edgy enough at boat ramps as it is. That was a time consuming process. I could have launched and recovered my boat 3 times in the time it took that one recovery.


I can offload, moor the skiff, park and be back in the boat in about 4 minutes solo.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

I don't think people who dry retrieve/launch typically use electric winches or sit on the front of the boat during crank up imo. I always barely submerge the rear roller though. Very fast process if you know what your doing. Especially with 2 people. These types of trailers are great for all the ghetto boat ramps all over Florida.


----------



## jtf (Jan 16, 2014)

Off topic kind of? We load in a hurry, AND NEVER rig out in the ramp...that's for the parking/staging areas! I've had many people surprised at how fast we load up with a set of oars and a man on the strap-crank with our drift boats. I can see the surprise on power-boaters faces when we slide the boat on the bunks in 1/2 the time they take. Try UHMW on your bunks, it's good. I too wash down before returning home, and keep a spare tire and hub handy stowed with the floor jack in the pickup. (Wait until you lose a hub on the interstate at night, that will make you get prepared for the next trip, I know). 

My biggest complaint is when the canoes and yaks put their crap in the way in the middle of the ramp and proceed to pick their butts and noses while real boats wait on their silliness. (Flame away).


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

Anybody seen this method before?






For those of you who don't like listening to squeaky winches, here's the summary: guy unhooks the strap from the bow, runs it out and around the first cross member and back up to the bow eye. He then winches it off. Of course, neither the guy in the video or his trailer hubs stay dry in this example but the boat is dry launched. If you had an incline this should allow you to keep the trailer in less water. I haven't done this myself, but came across it when I was trying to find out what "ground loading" was. Caution: this method may cause even more than the usual grumbling at the ramp.


----------



## Alvin Dedeaux (Jul 27, 2017)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I almost learned that the hard way. Fortunately we were pulling the boat out and when I let go of the boat to grab the winch strap, the boat slid right down the trailer and back into the water.


If you leave the front third of the bunks un-lubed the boat won't slide off without a little push. Works to keep it on when loading as well.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Wonder if you dry launchers do all that in the rain as well?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

tailchaser16 said:


> Wonder if you dry launchers do all that in the rain as well?


 I do.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Crazy Larry said:


> Anybody seen this method before?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it's so fast!
Ha
My 20' boat
I just back up, hit 
the brakes
As soon as it hits the water I park
Come back, hit deploy on trolling motor fob and steer it to ramp
Probably wouldn't work very good in a current though


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

jonterr said:


> And it's so fast!
> Ha
> My 20' boat
> I just back up, hit
> ...


 I would never soley really on my trolling motor self deployment for retrieving my boat. Good way to go for an early morning swim.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jonterr said:


> And it's so fast!
> Ha
> My 20' boat
> I just back up, hit
> ...


I’ve seen it all now.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

jonterr said:


> And it's so fast!
> Ha
> My 20' boat
> I just back up, hit
> ...


That is ballsy. I've had the remote on my Ulterra glitch out while I'm using it on the boat. Cheers to you for sending it though. I bet it looks as cool as the Ulterra tv commercial.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Shadowcast16 said:


> No Thanks! I will replace my trailer every few years than put myself through that bs. I hope you are not recovering before I am launching, because I you will not get 10 minutes of my life!


Pull that on a busy morning in POC and you’ll get your ass whipped by ten people.


----------



## Northern Spy (Oct 7, 2019)

For my last boat I kept a 2 gal pump sprayer with a salt away solution in the truck. After I launch and when I retrieve I give the wheels, lugs, and brakes a quick spray. It doesn’t take long and it’s an easy task to assign your buddy. I can’t vouch for the LT benefits as I didn’t keep the boat that long.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I actually don't even get the dry launch approach in the first place. Since I wash my boat and trailer after every trip I just don't see the logic. My Vantage saw probably 400 launches and the trailer was in perfect operating condition.

Now if you have a really light weight boat that easily loads with a dry launch then sure why not. You're not holding up the ramp.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Dry launching isn't for 20 ft boats. It's for lightweight microskiffs. I don't think I would do it with anything over 1000 lbs total weight. 
If you cant see the logic in not dipping axles, springs, etc. and filling up your hubs with saltwater(unless truly watertight), then I'm not sure what to tell ya. I doubt spraying down your trailer after it has sat at the ramp all day is getting all the saltwater off. No if your really good about it like some of these guys and give it a good wash, use anti corrosion spray and service your hubs regularly, your probably never going to have a problem.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

LtShinysides said:


> Dry launching isn't for 20 ft boats. It's for lightweight microskiffs. I don't think I would do it with anything over 1000 lbs total weight.
> If you cant see the logic in not dipping axles, springs, etc. and filling up your hubs with saltwater(unless truly watertight), then I'm not sure what to tell ya. I doubt spraying down your trailer after it has sat at the ramp all day is getting all the saltwater off. No if your really good about it like some of these guys and give it a good wash, use anti corrosion spray and service your hubs regularly, your probably never going to have a problem.


You’re still dragging a wet skiff on the trailer and will hopefully be washing it so just go about 3 more minutes with the pressure washer and be done. I don’t let my fishing gear sit with saltwater and sand on it more than a few hours after a trip either.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You’re still dragging a wet skiff on the trailer and will hopefully be washing it so just go about 3 more minutes with the pressure washer and be done. I don’t let my fishing gear sit with saltwater and sand on it more than a few hours after a trip either.


Very true. It's the sitting for 6-8 hours, or hell sometimes a day or two if I'm camping, after launch and the hubs that I don't like. I still end up spraying everything down regardless.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

ifsteve said:


> I actually don't even get the dry launch approach in the first place. Since I wash my boat and trailer after every trip I just don't see the logic. My Vantage saw probably 400 launches and the trailer was in perfect operating condition.
> 
> Now if you have a really light weight boat that easily loads with a dry launch then sure why not. You're not holding up the ramp.


Dry launch is easy. Give a good push, jump on, turn it over and you’re off to the dock to tie off or pick up your driver. Total time, maybe 90 seconds? In heavy current or none, this works beautifully. And people behind you will be like wtf? You see how fast that was?

Now try and dry load like the video? People behind you will be like, WTF? How long is this asshole gonna take? All because some prima donna doesn’t want to wet his hubs, or even worse, his feet.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

LtShinysides said:


> Very true. It's the sitting for 6-8 hours, or hell sometimes a day or two if I'm camping, after launch and the hubs that I don't like. I still end up spraying everything down regardless.


Degrease and pressure wash the trailer concentrating on fasteners and axle then spray the stainless fasteners, galvanized axle and hubs and wheels with green can CorrosionX and go fishing. After this just pressure wash these areas from further away so you don’t wash the lube off and reapply spray once every month or two and no issues. My trailer is a 2000 year model aluminum Competitor brand with a 4 year old torsion axle...the only reason the axle was replaced is because it had a “defect” where the axle had a slight curve. I still have the original torsion axle and it’s in perfect shape other than the load bearing curved design that was mistaken for a bent axle. The rest of the trailer looks new and is almost 20 years old. Wet launched like a mofo.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

jonterr said:


> And it's so fast!
> Ha
> My 20' boat
> I just back up, hit
> ...





jonterr said:


> And it's so fast!
> Ha
> My 20' boat
> I just back up, hit
> ...





LtShinysides said:


> I would never soley really on my trolling motor self deployment for retrieving my boat. Good way to go for an early morning swim.





jay.bush1434 said:


> That is ballsy. I've had the remote on my Ulterra glitch out while I'm using it on the boat. Cheers to you for sending it though. I bet it looks as cool as the Ulterra tv commercial.


I would love to hear the call to Seatow on that. Although I’ve seen guys dump their boat with another boat to ferry them to theirs.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Walter Lee said:


> I would love to hear the call to Seatow on that. Although I’ve seen guys dump their boat with another boat to ferry them to theirs.


I did forget to turn the power on 1 time before I unloaded, but I won't forget again!


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

I tried the dry launch (easy, always do it) and the dry recovery (not so easy) for a year or two before going back to manual/wet recovery. Three things I didn't like about the dry recovery:

Extra complication and potential failure of electrical components (no one needs one more complication at a boat ramp)

Very slow process compared to a power load.

Managing the boat if there's a material side wind or tide (putting the bow on the roller and having the back end swing around)
Still, to each his own. That's why we have choices - and debates.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

nancylewis123 said:


> This is a video by FMH demonstrating a dry retrieve of his skiff, using an electric winch with a manual extension cable. Neither his feet nor his trailer hubs come close to getting wet.


I told myself I wouldn’t reply to this thread!

I can see this slow retrieving method working in the the gulf and areas with minimal current. BUT, if you think that slow a$$ winch will pull your skiff on the trailer in a 7’ (that’s feet, not inches) tide swing with wind and current, you’re in for the ride of your life! Let alone, try that on a Saturday at 3 PM at any landing and see where your tail winds up. 

Dont get me wrong. I can dry launch quickly (by myself) but when it comes to reloading, get the boat back on the trailer quickly as to not hold up anyone else. The people waiting on you won’t think you’re cool because you don’t have to get your hubs/feet wet if you take 2 minutes just to winch the boat up. You are going home to wash the salt off after all


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Copahee Hound said:


> I told myself I wouldn’t reply to this thread!
> 
> I can see this slow retrieving method working in the the gulf and areas with minimal current. BUT, if you think that slow a$$ winch will pull your skiff on the trailer in a 7’ (that’s feet, not inches) tide swing with wind and current, you’re in for the ride of your life! Let alone, try that on a Saturday at 3 PM at any landing and see where your tail winds up.
> 
> Dont get me wrong. I can dry launch quickly (by myself) but when it comes to reloading, get the boat back on the trailer quickly as to not hold up anyone else. The people waiting on you won’t think you’re cool because you don’t have to get your hubs/feet wet if you take 2 minutes just to winch the boat up. You are going home to wash the salt off after all


been dry launching with the hpxs since it is set up for it. not tat mush slower with two people. 1-person operation slows it down but more a function of one person than the time to winch the boat up. Usually week days don’t have lot of traffic So so far ok.

now, How about submerging the roller (keeping the hubs dry) and vey slowly easing under power up most of the trailer. The rest should then become slightly faster. thoughts? Under power a no-no?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Copahee Hound said:


> I told myself I wouldn’t reply to this thread!
> 
> I can see this slow retrieving method working in the the gulf and areas with minimal current. BUT, if you think that slow a$$ winch will pull your skiff on the trailer in a 7’ (that’s feet, not inches) tide swing with wind and current, you’re in for the ride of your life! Let alone, try that on a Saturday at 3 PM at any landing and see where your tail winds up.
> 
> Dont get me wrong. I can dry launch quickly (by myself) but when it comes to reloading, get the boat back on the trailer quickly as to not hold up anyone else. The people waiting on you won’t think you’re cool because you don’t have to get your hubs/feet wet if you take 2 minutes just to winch the boat up. You are going home to wash the salt off after all


I do it regularly in jax?


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

@efi2712micro The way that works most efficiently, for me that is, is to submerge the roller and motor up. No problems after 3 skiffs. The only problem I run into is that some ramps may not have a big enough decline angle and sometimes I have to slightly dunk the hubs in order to submerge the roller. Not a big deal to me, as mentioned above because I'm a stickler for maintenance. 

@flyclimber No disrespect if it works for you. Maybe I could use some pointers, but the tide really rips at 3 of the 4 landings I use around here. 

I recently witnessed a guy with an umpteen thousand dollar Hells Bay have his stern resting on the guide posts of the trailer next to him at a 90 degree angle in the Charleston harbor because he was trying to use the same method used in the video. I would have taken video as proof for the qualified captain on Insta, but it was hard to watch him struggle without it taking 3 of us to square his boat up to his trailer (all of our feet got wet because of him). Not just picking on dry retrieving, at the same landing, I got to see a brand new (no registration stickers yet) 30'+ Grady sideways blocking all three ramps on a busy Saturday.

Point being, do what works for you effectively and be mindful of everyone waiting on you


----------



## TwitchAO (Feb 18, 2019)

Here is my two cents to this discussion. I have my trailer set up to dry launch and load though I very rarely dry load. One of the main benefits to dry launching is that I never submerge warm hubs. When I push the boat off of the trailer I make sure to get to the rear of the boat quickly and this keeps all the weight off of the Keel (this takes no extra time than normal launching). I don't Like to dry load mainly for the longer extraction but it is nice being able to do that when at less than optimal ramps, but when I do dry load I get out and hook the boat to keep all the wait out of the boat that I can. I also keep All of my trailer nuts and bolts, and boat straps coated with corrosion X along with the castle nut in the hub and I have had no corrosion in Three years.


----------



## TwitchAO (Feb 18, 2019)

Side note I do not submerge my roller completely but My Petterson trailer has the roller tuck more under the bunks than the Ram-lin so the keel doesn't contact the roller as much


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

Copahee, if you need pointers I'd be glad to show you. The key to doing it quickly and in a current is having a properly set up trailer and a Fulton 2-speed winch. I dry load/retrieve my boat on a weekly basis in the Charleston harbor with no issues and can do it faster than 98% of people power loading at the ramp. The method shown in that video makes me cringe every time I see it!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/SeaSense-Poly-Vinyl-Centering-Roller/dp/B0019LYEEM

This makes everything much easier. I also lowered my trailer which also helps a bunch!

I usually fish the ramps with more current with two people, one guy hooks the strap and comes tight while I keep the boat straight with the motor. 

@Copahee Hound


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

I have a new Ram-Lin dry launch trailer for BT Mosquito and use it how I was instructed by both the boat manufacturer and Ram-Lin. For launching, I back up until just the back of the boat touches the water, then hop out, unhook and push off, walk down the trailer and hop on. 

For reloading, I back up until the back roller is half under water. I always drive the boat back on as well. I pull up until the boat stops, hop up front to hook the strap, jump out and winch the rest of the way and I’m outta there in easily under a minute. If I back up too far, the boat hits the top of the fenders when driving on, but doing it how they told me works perfect. Hubs never get wet.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

The man in the video is trolling everyone lol. He is retired and launching when the rest of us are at work. Hats off to you sir!


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

efi2712micro said:


> been dry launching with the hpxs since it is set up for it. not tat mush slower with two people. 1-person operation slows it down but more a function of one person than the time to winch the boat up. Usually week days don’t have lot of traffic So so far ok.
> 
> now, How about submerging the roller (keeping the hubs dry) and vey slowly easing under power up most of the trailer. The rest should then become slightly faster. thoughts? Under power a no-no?


This is what I do.


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

I am the guy in the video. I'm neither retired nor a prima donna as stated in earlier posts. I hardly think that using a Powerwinch to retrieve my skiffs takes more than a minute or two more than driving on the trailer. I've never had anyone grumble about the time it takes to winch it up in 40 years of using this method. And that includes over 25 years launching at Crandon Park on Key Biscayne which can be a zoo on weekends. I can say this for sure, the Ramlin trailer under my Marquesa is 12 years old and looks about 95% new. I agree that submerging the last roller is a good idea (as recommended by Hell's Bay Boatworks) and will probably do that going forward. I simply made the video because so many people have commented at the ramp on what an easy one man operation it can be with a remote cord at the back of the trailer. As always" to each their own".


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Chittum offers a ceramic coat of the entire package, boat motor and trailer so I am ordering that to help keep everything well maintained. Will likely dry-launch, and make sure roller is submerged on retrieve, as wind is usually really brisk in TX in the afternoon (understatement) so I usually drive it on the trailer to keep it straight. Not doing that can lead to getting it all crooked and takes more time to attempt to straighten it out and try again. Not good. Once boat is home, out comes the salt away and I spray the entire trailer down and run salt away thru the motor too. Good tip on the corrosion-x spray on the trailer. Will adopt that habit.


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

Jumbo Jet said:


> I have a new Ram-Lin dry launch trailer for BT Mosquito and use it how I was instructed by both the boat manufacturer and Ram-Lin. For launching, I back up until just the back of the boat touches the water, then hop out, unhook and push off, walk down the trailer and hop on.
> 
> For reloading, I back up until the back roller is half under water. I always drive the boat back on as well. I pull up until the boat stops, hop up front to hook the strap, jump out and winch the rest of the way and I’m outta there in easily under a minute. If I back up too far, the boat hits the top of the fenders when driving on, but doing it how they told me works perfect. Hubs never get wet.


This is how Will instructed me as well and the few times I did it (boat is on dock bunks at a house now) it worked very well. The boat drove right up the trailer with ease.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

I dry launch and retrieve always. On retrieve I make sure the roller is right at the water if possible. In heavy winds and current I motor up SLOWLY over the roller and keep the boat barely in gear to hold it straight while I hook it up. Go back, neutral, power off and winch it up. 

I will be buying a power winch in the near future for sure. Hand cranking the boat day in and day out can get tiring after poling all day.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

For what it's worth - I just posted in the classifieds a 1-year old PowerWinch model 915 with remote control .


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sotilloa1078 said:


> I dry launch and retrieve always. On retrieve I make sure the roller is right at the water if possible. In heavy winds and current I motor up SLOWLY over the roller and keep the boat barely in gear to hold it straight while I hook it up. Go back, neutral, power off and winch it up.
> 
> I will be buying a power winch in the near future for sure. Hand cranking the boat day in and day out can get tiring after poling all day.


Drive that sucker up on the trailer!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Drive that sucker up on the trailer!


haha nope! I trailer/fish to much to be soaking my trailer all the time. Especially being that it’s set up to dry launch!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sotilloa1078 said:


> haha nope! I trailer/fish to much to be soaking my trailer all the time. Especially being that it’s set up to dry launch!


Just razzing you


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Just razzing you


I actually drive it slowly trough 2/3 of the trailer and then winch it. Got rid of my electric winch as it was taking too much time. Good compromise as it will stabilize the boat enough when on my own while hooking up the winch and get it up there


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

On a dry launch set up ... forgot to mention!


----------

